# Gunshot wound...



## PatriciaCPC (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

What ICD-9's would you use for GSW to the elbow with complete obliteration of the olecranon process and articular surface??

I coded 881.11 (open wound complicated), and E965.4 (Assault by other or unspecified firearm)
My doc added in 813.11 (open fx of Olecranon process - but I'm not sure this is correct considering the olecranon process was 'obliterated'.)  
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## mbort (Jan 23, 2009)

I think you are okay with giving it to him. (providing he has it documented of course)

My thought process:  when the bullet passed it could have obliterated but left a fracture beneath what ever was left in the elbow (I wish I could draw a picture!!)


----------

